# 5 Gallon Clay Jugs



## Ventfree (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a three 5 gallon Jug about 19" tall. One that has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads on the side of the jar "Steinhardt Bros. & Ceo 1214123 Heudson St New York" Second one also has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads E.Kane & Co and has a drawing of two men faces above the writing. The third jug has no marking except a blue 5 stamped on it with a circle around the 5. This is not stamped but painted on. I will try to post all three pictures. Are they worth anything?


----------



## |MDB| (Oct 20, 2011)

Re: *Steinhardt and Co. at 121 & 123 Hudson St.*

 The Steinhardt company was begun in 1872 in New York and was closed down as a result of Prohibition.

 The Steinhardt and Co. jug is listed at:
 http://www.thomastonauction.com/catalog.php?AuctionNumber=58

 "JUG - FIVE GALLON TALL STONEWARE JUG INCISED #5 W/ BLUE HAND PAINTED ADVERTISING OF 'STEINHARDT BROS & CO 121 HUDSON ST NY', STRAIGHT SIDES W/ NARROW NECK & APPLIED HANDLE, RANDOM BLUE & BROWN GLAZE BLOTCHES SIZE: 19"H X 11"D CONDITION: GOOD - $175.00"

 Another Steinhardt, with the 121 Hudson St. address, is at auction with an estimated selling price of $350-$500 at:
 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/1253463


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 20, 2011)

The E. Kane jug MIGHT be from Brooklyn.  I have a had a number of E. Kane jugs over the years, all with a Brooklyn address, but have not seen one like yours, with just the name.
 Kane was a liquor wholesaler, same as Steinhardt. on your other jug.


----------



## thecajan64 (Jul 7, 2019)

Are these available to purchase?  They are from my family who owned liquor stores in NYC - I can answer some questions if you still have them.  Thanks, Jane Steinhardt


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 7, 2019)

The post is 8 years old so not sure if you'll get a response. if not you may try to PM or e-mail him. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## thecajan64 (Feb 1, 2022)

Ventfree said:


> I have a three 5 gallon Jug about 19" tall. One that has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads on the side of the jar "Steinhardt Bros. & Ceo 1214123 Heudson St New York" Second one also has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads E.Kane & Co and has a drawing of two men faces above the writing. The third jug has no marking except a blue 5 stamped on it with a circle around the 5. This is not stamped but painted on. I will try to post all three pictures. Are they worth anything?


Do you still have the Steinhardt Jug?  Please email me either way at   cajan64@yahoo.com  - Thanks!!


----------



## thecajan64 (Feb 3, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> The post is 8 years old so not sure if you'll get a response. if not you may try to PM or e-mail him. Good Luck. LEON.


How do I get his email or info to PM him?  Thanks Leon.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 3, 2022)

You will have to click on the user name and then select START CONVERSATION.  They may not reply so don't get your hopes up.  It looks like a non active account.


----------



## thecajan64 (May 5, 2022)

Ventfree said:


> I have a three 5 gallon Jug about 19" tall. One that has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads on the side of the jar "Steinhardt Bros. & Ceo 1214123 Heudson St New York" Second one also has a 5 stamped in the mold. It reads E.Kane & Co and has a drawing of two men faces above the writing. The third jug has no marking except a blue 5 stamped on it with a circle around the 5. This is not stamped but painted on. I will try to post all three pictures. Are they worth anything?


I know you posted this a long time ago. Do you still have these?  Thanks, Jane Steinhardt


----------

